# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  A weird woman I drew using photoshop

## Reinards

girl2.jpg

What do you think?  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

I like the coloring, only blue and dark, fits really well together.  :smiley:  Also they yellow eyes and necklace gets highlighted nicely! Blue skin? Much better!  ::D:

----------


## Reinards

Thank you  :wink2:

----------

